# First Mpt3 Coil Build



## baksteen8168 (28/7/14)

So had a little time to myself tonight and thought I would attempt this. Forgot to take pics of the original coil coming out as well as the coil turning.

Also could not get a decent pic of the vapor... but the vape and flavour is very good.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ET (28/7/14)

nice going

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/7/14)

Thanks @ET

Amazed at how little ekowool I used. Also amazed that there is no leaking. Haha


----------



## Silver (29/7/14)

Well done @baksteen8168 
I like the photos!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/7/14)

Silver said:


> Well done @baksteen8168
> I like the photos!


 Thanks, I completely forgot to take pics of the dismantling. I have a couple more to build though, so will take pics of those when I get around to them.


----------



## Gareth (29/7/14)

what gauge kanthal are your using?


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/7/14)

Gareth said:


> what gauge kanthal are your using?


 
28g and if I remember correctly it was 6 wraps on 1.4mm


----------



## phanatik (29/7/14)

Hi @baksteen8168 

Bro, teach meeeeeeee!!!

I need to know how to do this, as i'm sure it would perform better with a rebuilt coil.

Problem is i have the "new improved coils" which do not have any wick sticking out and they look a bit different


----------



## bones (29/7/14)

Ni going @baksteen8168. Quick question, did u build it as a sing or dual coil?

If you built a dual coil, do the 2 coils rest ontop of each other? Do they touch? I started rebuilding mine, but then was not sure if they should touch or not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gareth (29/7/14)

I hate those new upgrade coils for the protank 3, mpt3, etc. 

I ordered the protank 2 single coils and use them, they last longer and you can clean them. 

I dont use the standard wick, i pull it out and use cotton instead, it vapes better than the dual coil.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/7/14)

phanatik said:


> Hi @baksteen8168
> 
> Bro, teach meeeeeeee!!!
> 
> ...


I also have one of those. Will see if I can do something with it and post pics.


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/7/14)

bones said:


> Ni going @baksteen8168. Quick question, did u build it as a sing or dual coil?
> 
> If you built a dual coil, do the 2 coils rest ontop of each other? Do they touch? I started rebuilding mine, but then was not sure if they should touch or not


Only tried single coil. I dont think they are supposed to touch each other, but I am not an expert at this... yet... maybe @ET could shed some light here?


----------



## bones (29/7/14)

Thanks @baksteen8168 I left mine as a single coil as well until i find out more.


----------



## Andre (29/7/14)

From what I have seen, you can do dual coils (some vids on YouTube), but single customs coils are much easier and as good as the commercial dual coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/7/14)

Andre said:


> From what I have seen, you can do dual coils (some vids on YouTube), but single customs coils are much easier and as good as the commercial dual coils.


This single coil vapes just as good as the stock dual. little less vapor, but flavor is on par.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bones (29/7/14)

Thanks. I will fire it up tonight and see what happens. Hopefully... no sparks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gareth (29/7/14)

Ordering a kayfun 3.1 / lite next month. Dont like giving money away to kangertech every month just for coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (29/7/14)

@Gareth, I havent personally rebuilt a pt3 duallie, but the singles are pretty simple to rebuild.with your mvp on the way you will have an ohm tester too, so grab some kanthal and some organic cotton from dischem and get coiling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gareth (29/7/14)

@Necris, waiting on vapeking to get 30g kanthal in. Got my cotton already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (29/7/14)

think @BhavZ is the protank dual coil master, never seen the point myself really as they are just a bit tricky to get right. did a parallel 28 guage this weekend that came out 0.6 ohms and somehow didn't fry the little rubber insulator but flooded like crazy. want to rather try it out with some 30 or 32 guage next. single microcoils in protank the oldstyle protank cups work fine for me. on par if not better than even the new update kanger coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/7/14)

ET said:


> think @BhavZ is the protank dual coil master, never seen the point myself really as they are just a bit tricky to get right. did a parallel 28 guage this weekend that came out 0.6 ohms and somehow didn't fry the little rubber insulator but flooded like crazy. want to rather try it out with some 30 or 32 guage next. single microcoils in protank the oldstyle protank cups work fine for me. on par if not better than even the new update kanger coils


Definitely on par.


----------

